

Wolfram releases first demo of new language, 30 years in the making - johnkoetsier
http://venturebeat.com/2014/02/24/knowledge-based-programming-wolfram-releases-first-demo-of-new-language-30-years-in-the-making/

======
doubt_me
I can't even wrap my head around this.

Is there anything that can even compare to this language?

~~~
not_kurt_godel
It seems like APL, except exponentially not-shittier.

------
chadscira
this is so awesome!

